# portable system design challenges



## downwind4final (Oct 8, 2006)

I am trying to design a portable sound system to use for live performances (jazz/electronica keyboard) at smallish venues (~1500-3500 sqft). 
My challenge: I need to be able to fit all of my gear in the stowage area of a Cessna 152 (slightly larger than a Civic trunk) and carry all the gear on me at the same time: Keyboard, stand, and sound system. It must be light and compact; perhaps fit in a medium duffle bag.
I do not need to fill the venue with rock concert levels.
I know there are several commercial solutions available, but I want to give it a go. Though I won't say cost is no object, I am not trying to save money by going DIY, just be innovative. 

Some thoughts:
- a tube sub enclosure for weight savings
- a ported enclosure would be most efficient, but requires larger enclosure
- using car audio coax's as mains for simplicity (Infinity Kappa's neo magnets make them light too)
- compact amplification is a dilemma

I have built several home systems and done many car installs, I would not consider myself a newb; but, due to the challenges this design presents, I would greatly appreciate any input or ideas.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

You might go audition one of the many sub/Satelite systems from Energy, Focal (Domes-series), Mirage etc... they are very small/compact. If you are only worrying about a very VERY small/intimate setting they might just do the trick.

I personally am a fan of the Energy, Focal sets. I use an Energy Take 5 system in my garage right now (large 2-car) & it broadcasts well down my alley... the neighbors know when I am working on the cars... lol

I would take some of the music you will be playing & listen to Polk, Energy, Focal, Boston, & Paradigm. 

If your source is the keyboard you will need an amp of some type. Maybe look at 75-100w/ch integrated amp Marantz, Onkyo Integra, Yamaha (premium Not Best-Buy/Sears level) that would give you the option of adding either an MP3/iPod for intermission/breaks....

At my wife & I's wedding, the Energy Take 5's were the house-party music & Had the police show up... so they did the trick... But then again we weren't blasting 50-Cent or Coolio either.. LOL

Rob


----------



## downwind4final (Oct 8, 2006)

those are decent systems, but I want to build my own


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

buy the time you buy all the parts and spend time building this you might as well just buy something thats ready to roll,

ive built many, and now ill buy complete,

its just easier, and time is money.

http://cgi.ebay.com/jbl-eon-10-grey...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JBL-EON-15-...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree that a powered speaker is the best way to go. If you're considering car audio splits and a sub, then a single 10" powered speaker will easily do the volume and bass extension, built in amplification, and only one box. Plug the keyboard straight in, most also have mic sockets, some even have basic eq. There are plenty of very compact touring systems around.
If you are determined to build your own, then grab a high efficiency 10" instrument speaker and a HF horn. They will be much more suitable for live music than car speakers (overall driver size, and more important, efficiency.)


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Not diy but still something to consider
http://www.soundlite.co.uk/index.php/Soundlite-Speakers/Flat-Panel-Speaker-MiniPro/Detailed-product-flyer.html


----------



## downwind4final (Oct 8, 2006)

ca90ss said:


> Not diy but still something to consider
> http://www.soundlite.co.uk/index.php/Soundlite-Speakers/Flat-Panel-Speaker-MiniPro/Detailed-product-flyer.html


I actually considered the NXT Wharfedale panels similar to those but was worried about output.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm not sure what the actual differences are but they do claim to lose less spl over distance than a conventional speaker so even though thay may have a lower peak spl they still may work ok. It's probably something you'd have to listen to to know for sure though.



a quote from the smaller version


> The MicroPRO, when compared with pistonic drive units, delivers an exceptionally even level of coverage within a room or venue, *this is due to the low rate at which the apparent loudness of a flat panel loudspeaker drops-off with distance. *A further beneficial effect of DML (Distributed Mode Loudspeaker) is that beaming is eliminated, and adverse room-effects are thereby substantially reduced.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

downwind4final said:


> I am trying to design a portable sound system to use for live performances (jazz/electronica keyboard) at smallish venues (~1500-3500 sqft).
> My challenge: I need to be able to fit all of my gear in the stowage area of a Cessna 152 (slightly larger than a Civic trunk) and carry all the gear on me at the same time: Keyboard, stand, and sound system. It must be light and compact; perhaps fit in a medium duffle bag.
> I do not need to fill the venue with rock concert levels.
> I know there are several commercial solutions available, but I want to give it a go. Though I won't say cost is no object, I am not trying to save money by going DIY, just be innovative.


I am all for DIY. If you do go through with it, the Mackie SRM150 is something you might want to consider as a baseline target. At ~$300, 8 lbs., 120dB peak, & near full-range response, it seems to have everything you need in one package. Online reviews are good too if you do a google search. Here is the product link -

Mackie SRM150


----------

